# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Avatar : Comment le mettre

## snoopy69

Bonjour ...

Je m'excuse de poser un peu cette question bte mais pour mettre un avatar il faut 100 poste jusque la pas de soucis ... mais dans le profil on demande l'URL ... es ce que tu peux mette par exemple : 

C:\Documents and Settings\tes\Mes documents\Mes images

Es ce que cela est possible ????


 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## rolkA

non tu dois uploader ton avatar sur un espace personnel (comme multimania, Free, etc), car tu ne peux utiliser que l'URL d'un fichier sur le net.

----------


## KibitO

L'url correspond  un lien  partir d'un autre site, du genre

http://www.developpez.net/forums/tem...developpez.gif

par exemple  8)

Il n'y a pas d'uplod d'image sur le forum pour l'instant.

----------


## Invit

::salut:: 




> C:\Documents and Settings\tes\Mes documents\Mes images


ceci n'est pas une URL, c'est un chemin local, inaccessible depuis l'Internet (et heureusement !!  ::roll:: ).

l'image que tu veux mettre en avatar doit etre hebergee sur un serveur web (sur un compte Free par exemple) possedant une adresse IP publique. une URL est de la forme :
http://www.domaine.com/chemin/image.gif  ::wink::

----------


## snoopy69

::oops::  
Merci de vos rponses ...

Je peux mettre ceci alors : 

http://www.gifmaniacos.com/Snoopy/snoopy12.gif

Je suis dsl mais je suis pas super cal question upload et tout ces termes ...

 ::oops::

----------


## KibitO

Arf oui mais il faudra revoir les tailles de ton .gif

Lis les regles du forum, et vas dans ton profil c'est tout indiqu.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Fais attention si ton gif n'est pas sur hbergement, il suffit que le site change le contenu pour que ton avatar disparait.

PS: Cette avatar n'est pas trop grand ?

 ::?:

----------


## snoopy69

Oui bien entendu ... 140px sur 100px ...

Ben je vous remercie beaucoup ... dcidment tous ces forums sont vraiment bien je n'ai rien  dire sauf BRAVO ...

A tout bientt ...

----------


## KibitO

::chin::  bienvenue !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il est aussi beaucoup trop lourd : 55 Ko   ::(:  

Les regles d'avatars sont expliques dans un post it au dessus

----------

